# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SQL server database in suspect mode

## ted

Hi,

I am using SQL Server database 2008 R2. How can I repair my database from the suspect mode?

----------


## rmiao

restoring from good backup is best way.

----------


## ted

I do not have updated backup

----------


## Nicholas J

Hi Ted,

Read this blog : http://data-base-recovery.blogspot.i...r-2008-r2.html

----------


## Nicholas J

Run this query:

EXEC sp_resetstatus ‘YourDatabaeName’;
ALTER DATABASE YourDatabaeName SET EMERGENCY
DBCC checkdb(’YourDatabaeName’)
ALTER DATABASE YourDatabaeName SET SINGLE_USER WITH ROLLBACK IMMEDIATE
DBCC CheckDB (’YourDatabaeName’, REPAIR_ALLOW_DATA_LOSS)
ALTER DATABASE YourDatabaeName SET MULTI_USER

in 80% cases, this query help to repair the database.

Good Luck!

----------


## ted

Thanks a lot Nicholas for your help. It works

----------

